# 2022 M3 Hansshow Power Frunk Close Issue



## btn392 (6 mo ago)

Hello, I installed a Hansshow power frunk on my 2022 M3 and when the hood closes, it hits the latch and then automatically goes back up. I've included a video. I've contacted Hansshow, but their response is slow. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Video


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

btn392 said:


> Hello, I installed a Hansshow power frunk on my 2022 M3 and when the hood closes, it hits the latch and then automatically goes back up. I've included a video. I've contacted Hansshow, but their response is slow. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Video


That locking mechanism looks different then the one on my 2019 3 and 2021 Y. Could they have changed it where the Hansshow kit doesn't work with them?


----------



## btn392 (6 mo ago)

shareef777 said:


> That locking mechanism looks different then the one on my 2019 3 and 2021 Y. Could they have changed it where the Hansshow kit doesn't work with them?


Hansshow confirmed that their kit is compatible for the 2022 M3. Their response is slow due to the time difference which makes troubleshooting very frustrating.


----------

